# CHENGDU | Unicorn Island Hotel | 250m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Architect: Zaha Hadid Architects

6 批次包含一座高达 *250 米的酒店*。 





全球首个“独角兽岛”建设进展来了！2 批次建筑已完成封顶


去年底，《2021 全球独角兽榜》正式发布，根据榜单统计，全球共有独角兽企业 1058 家，其中中国以 301 家排名第二，总数量约占全球三分之一。独角兽岛的外部整体形象展现着高质感、高标准、高品质的准则，未来独角兽岛将成为天府新区标志性建筑。



j.021east.com






http://cdst.chengdu.gov.cn/cdkxjsj/c108732/2022-03/07/content_fe0f2a41f8dd4e45ab30e95db95fdafe.shtml


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like ring shape buildings


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

What are those green patches ? I see them in aerials from various Chinese cities.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Dale said:


> What are those green patches ? I see them in aerials from various Chinese cities.


Some sort of protective netting they drape over the plots I think.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

are there closer renders about the main tower?


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

A Chicagoan said:


> Some sort of protective netting they drape over the plots I think.


Makes sense.


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's some beautiful and really clear recent Xigua video screenshots capturing construction progress of the whole project.


https://www.ixigua.com/7082307027531203079?logTag=b8776dc7ef03b68fc445


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's an excellent 4K screenshots from a xigua video from a couple of days ago clearly capturing good construction progress in this Chinese Zaha Hadid project.
Having said that the skyscraper component of this development is still in the pre-construction site preparation stage.


https://www.ixigua.com/7100222594548400648?logTag=aadd65fba915e018306a


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here are some amazing detailed renderings of the Unicorn Island development from a website called cosmocube.org.
This is certainly one of best out of all of the currently completed or future Zaha Hadid projects in China IMHO. 
My other favourites are:
Shenzhen Bay Tower C
Shenzhen OPPO HQ
Wuhan Taikang HQ
Beijing Leeza SOHO
Beijing Daxing International Airport Terminal
Changsha Meixihu Cultural Center
Guangzhou Infinitus Plaza


https://cosmoscube.org/categories/stills


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like that beehive shape structure


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-12 by 山姆大大大


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-27 by 交大桥梁


----------

